# Hiccups..Should I Be Concerned?



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my first dog I've ever owned so I'm just making sure. Should I be concerned with Chino always getting the hiccups? Or is this normal? He gets them alot...after meals, after water, when he gets excited, and when he gets in trouble (I think when he gets cold too, but I'm not sure). He's exactly 13 weeks tomorrow if that helps any... I'd say on average he gets the hiccups 3-5 times a day.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Its normal.Mine is 14 weeks and she gets them aleast twice aday.I asked her vet and she said it was fine that some puppies get them.She said she should grow out of it by 7 months.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Hiccups are great, that means the dog is growing!! Lol, sorry "old wives tale". Hiccups are perfectly normal with a growing dog. Sometimes if a dog eats fast or drinks fast it can develop the hiccups do the the diaphram getting outta sink with the breathing. This is normal and nothing to be worried about at all.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

no worries, kenya would get hiccup attack. and i mean her whole body would hiccup! its just somethine puppies do, ur baby wil grow out of it.


----------



## MGA828 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hiccups are fine and completely normal. My pup is 12 weeks old and he is always getting the hiccups. No worries, your pup is just fine.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hiccups are totally normal for a young puppy, my boy used to do it alot, but he rarely does it now.So i wouldnt worry to much.This has been a question from a few different members on here.


----------

